
Snapchat now lets you Pikachu yourself - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/14/snapchat-now-lets-you-pikachu-yourself
======
TaylorGood
This will save them!

Obvious satire, just feels too little too late. Why didn't they offer this the
during the peak of Pokemon hype a few months back?

